
Introducing MessengerChimp 2.0- the next generation Marketing - cdev
https://blog.mindiq.in/introducing-messengerchimp-2-0-the-next-generation-marketing-b83cb0a28f54#.kwjtnhsc7
======
cdev
Through MessengerChimp, brands can build, maintain subscribers list and send
personalised content on-demand and at scale. For the end consumer, it is more
a personalised recommendation directly delivered to his Facebook Messenger.

